# Facebook Group with scoring challenges



## markcumbria (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi everyone. Recently my Facebook suggested a group for me. Basically every couple of weeks the group organisers post a video for scoring, there’s a deadline to submit work, then others group members can comment on your work. It sounds a good way to be motivated to write regularly.
Stupidly, I didn’t join the group when it popped up, and now I cannot find it again. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
I think the group name consisted of letters - CCMC or whatever.
Many thanks.


----------



## PeteH (Jan 26, 2021)

The only one I can think of off the top of my head is the Audio Rescore Challenge...


----------



## markcumbria (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks Peter. 
That's not the group I saw, but I'm certainly going to take a look.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 26, 2021)

Film Scoring and Orchestration Applied by Vic Jones?

PeteH pointed out, The* ARC,* *Audio Rescore Challenge*, which I run. It's almost entirely focused on practicing your craft on a variety of platforms.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com







https://youtube.com/channel/UCdJf8ukgMjJjjp9jnQxJSsQ



Every month I drop a piece of footage and the members use this as an educational opportunity to push their scoring limits, I try to keep the clips around 2:30 - 3mins, turnaround time is usually 2-3 weeks. Then on delivery date, you drop it in the submission post and users watch them and comment with feedback. All educational and recreational, no commercial use. This month, it's a scene from The Last of Us.

I also promote the CueTube within the ARC as Bryan Waters was looking to spread the word. He's a great guy (so friendly and active) and doing some amazing work. His Re-scoring events are more flexible, and also have incredible rewards. The CueTube is growing fast,and giving some amazing opportunities and prizes.


----------



## markcumbria (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you! Yes, it was Film Scoring and Orchestration Applied that I saw. 
I really enjoyed working on the current Cue Tube challenge, and I'm now writing something for this year's Score the World. 
As a newbie at creating music to images with a DAW (though not to composing) it's great to have something to focus on. 
I'll definitely join both these Facebook groups. 
Thanks again, 
Mark


----------

